# Vivarium Build



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

hi just purchased a vivexotic ax48 vivarium, ive seen so many cool decorations and designs. i want to create a home for my dragon so that it feels at home; and also looks amazing. 
could anyone direct me to any pictures of what they have done with their vivarium? its pretty hard considering i havnt got a lengthy vivarium. i have more of a heighty vivarium. if anyone understands me  

so please anyone, give me some of your inspiration.  

thank you


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Bearded dragons need floor space not height as they aren't arborial, so this may not be suitable for a Beardie. You would of been better off getting one that is 48" in length as this is i believe the minimum size for one Beardie adult (i dont keep them but know someone who does & remember being told that 48" is minimum size).


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

dont no if this is what your looking for
this is my water dragons viv so far. Its 4fthigh 4ft long 2ft deep with two uv's with reflectors 33ltr water bowl.

all thats left to do is build a guard for tubular heater before i turn it ongot one more log to fit and need to put a pump in the water then just fit a few more fack plants.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Bearded dragons need floor space not height as they aren't arborial, so this may not be suitable for a Beardie. You would of been better off getting one that is 48" in length as this is i believe the minimum size for one Beardie adult (i dont keep them but know someone who does & remember being told that 48" is minimum size).


yep thats write what dragon is it water bearded rankin ect


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Check out the habitat section if you haven't already you should be able to find loads of pictures in there and examples of peoples set-ups. Perhaps if the viv was significantly taller that its length you could turn it on it's side?


----------



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

Thankyou everyone, it i s for bearded dragons, and the viv its self is 122 cm in length and 120cm in height. Would the beardy still climb on the log to the basking area at the top of the viv? 
Thanks everyone


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

it would depending on where you put its basking area. But if it slipped from that height it may injure itself. Personally, I'd look at replacing it with a 48" long, 18" high.

if youre in the NW area, contact Volly, he has some amazing deals on at the moment for custom made vivs.
LoubyLou is one of the better southern builders. But if you look in the equipment sales area theres a few to choose from.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree - length is better than hieght for beardies - they are heavy bodied and can really hurt themselves if they fall. Also they need to be quite close to the uv source to get the benefit.

Having said that - I hope you have fun with your fake rock build. Here is a link to my work in progress .... 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/637709-my-fake-rock-desert-iguanas.html

going to be uploading more pics today :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah agreed,length is better than height but if your starting a fake rock build.... check out the link in my sig :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

ch4dg said:


> yeah agreed,length is better than height but if your starting a fake rock build.... check out the link in my sig :2thumb:


such a show off :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*jealous* :lol2:


----------



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks everyone, 
was just looking at thermostats and ive seen the microlimate pulse 600w. with the magic eye in, so it can change temperature during the day/night.
would you all recomend the magic eye or just the normal one? 
thanks


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> such a show off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


show off?!............. me:whistling2:

just trying to help: victory:


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

While length is better than height, both is better still. The main reason beardies fall is because theyre not used to heights. If its in a tall viv from a baby then it will love the extra height. In th wild theyre often seen up on the tops of fences or in trees or bushes, where its safe from predators. This is the reason beardies will often sit in the highest point of a viv, as a vantage point. As long as you have good UV coverage and enough logs/vines for them to climb up to the basking/uv spot it'll be fine.


----------



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

thankyou lee


----------



## reptilerossy (Aug 29, 2010)

winno said:


> dont no if this is what your looking for
> this is my water dragons viv so far. Its 4fthigh 4ft long 2ft deep with two uv's with reflectors 33ltr water bowl.
> 
> all thats left to do is build a guard for tubular heater before i turn it ongot one more log to fit and need to put a pump in the water then just fit a few more fack plants.
> image


just like to say that i love this set up :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

There's some pics in my albums if you're interested.


----------



## Helen M Johnson (Jan 11, 2011)

DeanDavies said:


> Thankyou everyone, it i s for bearded dragons, and the viv its self is 122 cm in length and 120cm in height.


122 cm is about 48 inches, isn't it? So you're cool! :2thumb:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

A AX48 Is huge! it 4 foot long x 4 foot high x 1.5 foot deep!? I would have to say thats a bit big for a beardie! If I was you I'd save that for the next reptile you get (there will be more :lol2 and get a 4x2x2 (LxDxH) You can still be creative and do some awesome stuff w:lol2:th a viv that size and IMO it would be more suitable for your beardie! 
Either way have fun and post pics! 
:welcome:


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

My beardies love to climb, so I created to vivs to suit them 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/644687-new-beardie-canyon-viv-design.html

but like already said make sure the UV is able to get through, Good luck


----------

